# Tom Petty, legendary rocker, is dead at 66



## Florida173 (Oct 2, 2017)

Tom Petty, legendary rocker, is dead at 66

Apparently he was found unconscious and taken to the hospital last night.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2017)

Damn. I loved his music, and he was a nice guy from all I’d heard. 

Hugh Hefner and Monty Hall, I can cope with. They both had a long haul. But Tom Petty? That’s dirty pool, Death. Dirty pool.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 2, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> Damn. I loved his music, and he was a nice guy from all I’d heard.
> 
> Hugh Hefner and Monty Hall, I can cope with. They both had a long haul. But Tom Petty? That’s dirty pool, Death. Dirty pool.


Agree.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 2, 2017)

Los Angeles police deny confirming Tom Petty's death to CBS
Interesting...



> Officer Tony Im said Monday that the LAPD did not respond to any incident involving the rocker. CBS has since amended its story, and the trade Variety also retracted its obituary, which cited an unnamed source confirming Petty's death.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 2, 2017)

Whatever happened to verifying the veracity of something before printing it.

I know...it's a rhetorical question....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 2, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Tom. Say hello to Roy O for us.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 3, 2017)

I was a big Tom Petty fan. Listen to Her Heart was my favorite song. Not to mention one of the few songs I can actually play on the guitar. We were the same age. RIP. Too young to go.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 3, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Whatever happened to verifying the veracity of something before printing it.
> 
> I know...it's a rhetorical question....



I’m guessing that the media waited a brief amount of time after word got out about coming off life support, then they went to press assuming death came quickly. That’s not always the case, though.  

Then again, sloppy reporting is the norm, and we are still short one more amazing musician.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 3, 2017)

Agoge said:


> Whatever happened to verifying the veracity of something before printing it.
> 
> I know...it's a rhetorical question....



I've got you covered!  Here is "official word"....


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 3, 2017)

RIP Tom


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 3, 2017)

RIP to a legend. And, to think I saw him perform just a few months ago at SummerFest in Milwaukee.


----------

